
Beetle-inspired paint could produce water from thin air - ricardomcgowan
https://www.rsc.org/news-events/journals-highlights/2020/may/beetle-inspired-paint-water-production/
======
qubex
Coming from the background of a family business that operates in the field of
industrial coatings: in a related note, keratin-based paints & resins were
touted as being “the next big thing” pretty soon (about a decade ago).

